# [LPF] Ogre in the Rushes



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2012)

Monster hunting... this should be fun as long as you don't become the hunted. 

This is a short little game to bring a little fame and fortune to a few LPF characters.

Game INFO:
DM: HolyMan
Judge: ??
Starting Date: August 4, 2012
Ending Date: unknown
Days played: unknown

Character INFO:
Korey McKragg played by DrJest
Starting XP: 460 (lvl 1)
Last Post: 

Reianne Estril played by hemera
Starting XP: 2,054 (lvl 2)
Last Post:

Tyrion Thankirk played by jackslate45
Starting XP: 1,470 (lvl 2)

Quillian Barthony played by sunshadow21
Starting XP: 1,647 (lvl 2)

[sblock=Encounters]
giant porcupine CR 2 (600xp)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2012)

You make your way north out of Venza towards the way shrine of Cortesia.

The Fair Lady of Coin is normally prayed to before a journey down to Baron's Cross (and then unto the Silver Road itself) is undertaken, and some even leave an offering for her blessing.

The offerings are the reason a guardsman is normally posted to watch the area around the shrine. And normally that guardsman is Hizer. The puffy red-faced man in full plate who looks like he is sweltering all the time. On his shield rests the emblem of Venza and at his hip is a short sword in a plan worn sheathe.

As you approach he gives you a glance, and then tries to act like he's not watching you. Clearing his throat he says in a monotone voice. "Make your offering and move along. Keep the road clear."

You can tell for a fact this is the thousandth time he has said that phrase.


----------



## DrJest (Aug 4, 2012)

Korey examines the guardsman. Are ye Hizer? I come about the trouble on the Silver Road. Mayhaps I can help with the trouble. 

[sblock=Mini Stats] 





*Korey McKragg* 

AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +4 CMD: 16
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1, Darkvision 60'
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Aug 5, 2012)

Seeing the dwarf from the tavern earlier had already arrived, and had started speaking to what appeared to be Guardsman Hizer Reianne steps up to introduce herself. "Good day to both of you, my name is Reianne Estril and I am here regarding the notice about a monster hunt. I trust I'm not late?"


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Reianne Estril 

*AC:*  15 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 15/16

*Initiative:*  +1
*Perception* : -1 *Sense Motive*: -1 
*CMB:*  +3/+5 (tripping) *CMD:* 14/16 (resisting tripping)  
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +2

*Masterwork Scorpion Whip:*  +4, 1d4+2, 15' Reach, Trip, Disarm, Performance, Nonthreating
*Masterwork Longsword:*  +4, 19-20, 1d8+2
*Morningstar:* +3, 1d8+2
 *Dagger:*  +3, 19-20, 1d4+2
*Thrown Dagger:*  +2, 19-20, 1d4+2, 10' 
*Thrown Alchemist's Fire: *+2 1d6 fire 10', Touch Attack, Splash, 1d6 fire on 2nd round.

* Combat Feats
**Arcane Strike
Combat Casting
** Combat Expertise
Improved Trip

Bard Cantrips: Daze, Detect Magic, Drench, Jolt, Lullaby, Mending, Read Magic 

1st Level Bard Spells (2/day): Charm Person, Ear-Piercing Scream, Sleep*

*Conditions:*  None

*Bardic Performance:* 8 rounds per day

*In Hand:* None

*Consumables: 2 Daggers, 5 Alchemist Fire's*

[imglink]http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120322141058/livingpf/images/a/ad/Reianne.jpg[/imglink]
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Tyrion Thankirk*

Not long after Reianne appears, a third man appears appears.  He stands out as an adventurer, either by the blood stained armor that he wears, or the large arsenal of weapons he has carried on his person.  A pole 7' tall is strapped to his back, while a wicked looking sword remains under it.  A crossbow hangs near his right hand, and a morningstar near his left.  

He looks around with some trepidation, but finally goes up to the group and asks "Are we all hear to slay some monsters?  I must admit I have been in this city for very little, and I pray I am not lost."
[sblock=Mini Stats]




*AC:* 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
*HP: *24/24

*Initiative:*  +2
*Perception* : +4 *Sense Motive*:+2
*CMB:*  +6 *CMD:* 18  
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand: *Nothing
*Current Conditions in Place: *Power Attack(-1 Attack Roll/ +2/3 Damage), 3 Attacks of Opportunity Available, can make AoO's flat-footed

*Consumables Available: *3 Acid, 20 Crossbow Bolts, 4 Rations
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 6, 2012)

"I am Hizer." the guardsman states giving the savage looking dwarf (and his hair) an odd look. "You are here..." he starts to add when Reianne and Tyrion both come up introducing themselves.

He gives each of you a look as if appraising you, and his eyes widen at the weapons Tyrion carries, before his face breaks out in a grin. "Yes, yes you should all do perfectly. Please over here."

He leads you only a short distance to where a backpack and some gear lay propped against a rock. He then rummages through the pack and pulls out a piece of rolled parchment.

"Sorry we don't get the luxury of office space out here." he says as he unrolls the map. "This is a detailed drawing of the Silver Road and it's surrounds a mile on either side. For the past week we have been getting reports of an ogre being sited north of Baron's Crossing but far south of Tritower." he looks at the map and points to a section of the road. "Somewhere in this area. It shy's away from patrols and large parties but has attacked a small group of horsemen who simply outran the creature."

Guardsman Hizer rolls up the map and using it to point at the group. "And this is where you fit in. The council thinks a small able body of warriors should be enough to bring the creature down and send a strong message to anything else thinking they can use the Silver Road as their hunting grounds. Do you think your up for such a challenge?"


----------



## DrJest (Aug 6, 2012)

Korey eyes his potential new companions and grins.  With a sidelong glance to the weapon laden warrior, replies "Aye.  Me thinks we can kill yer Ogre.  What are the terms?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 7, 2012)

"Just the one? Thats to bad" says the warrior,a grimmice appearing on his face.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 7, 2012)

Hizer's eyes grow wide when Tyrion mentions wishing to fight more than one ogre. He quickly regains his composure and then responds to Korey's question.

"When you have completed the task and shown proof to myself or a patrol along the road ,you will be given a debt notice to collect a purse of one thousand golden drakes."


----------



## hemera (Aug 8, 2012)

"What sort of proof do you want? I'm guessing his.." she pauses momentarily, discomfort in her eyes "head will suffice then?" 

"Other than that, I'd say we've got our location in mind. We're small enough to hopefully flush him out, and then" she smacks her fist against her palm. "we bring him down."

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry, I've been sick for a few days. I'm back up and going now though! 
[/sblock]


----------



## DrJest (Aug 8, 2012)

jackslate45 said:


> "Just the one? Thats to bad" says the warrior,a grimmice appearing on his face.




Korey grins at Tyrion. "I like the way ya think. If ain't bein' half bad with that arsenal, me thinks you and I could be friends!" 



			
				hemera said:
			
		

> "We're small enough to hopefully flush him out, and then" she smacks her fist against her palm. "we bring him down."




Korey turns his glance to the human... "It may turn out the three of us may become fast friends indeed lass."

Moving back to Hizer's map, Korey plants a stubby finger in the target area. "What say we get here, make a nuisance of ourselves, and bring us down an Ogre?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 8, 2012)

Hizer nods at Reianne's assumption that they should bring back the creatures head, his expression showing he too doesn't like that prospect.

Rolling up the map Hizer says to the group, "That area is only the first sighting. About nine or ten miles up the road from it was the second. So if you find nothing at the first location I suggest trying the second. Good luck."

_____________________________

Setting off from the way shrine the new companions enjoy the autumn like day as a cool breeze helps to keep the sun from baking them on this cloudless day.

Stopping about midday at The Broken Log the group has a meager meal (compared to the Dunn Wright) and only get more rumors of the ogre sightings than anything they can trust as fact, so they move on.

A few more hours of marching and they are all quite sure they have reached the first area Guardsman Hizer talked about. 

The road narrows and a grouping of rocks ahead would make for the perfect ambush site.

[sblock=OOC]
Group starts at the *Red "X" *

Please roll Perception checks as you move your character on the map.

Even though we aren't in combat please try to limit your actions as if we are.

You can also go back and RP any planning you wish to do and then when done we can start with this encounter. Just post talking as you walk or sit at the tavern during your rest break.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 8, 2012)

DrJest said:


> Korey grins at Tyrion. "I like the way ya think. If ain't bein' half bad with that arsenal, me thinks you and I could be friends!"



The warrior gives a confident smile, and replied "I can make these thing dance like you've never seen before!  Just duck when I bring this partner out" touching the hammer itself. 

Once they get started down the road he turns to his new companions. "Names Tyrion. What would yours be?"


----------



## DrJest (Aug 8, 2012)

*At The Broken Log* 

Korey wipes the remaining grease (and not few chunks) of his roast duck from his mouth with the back of his hand. He downs the last of the ale from the horn. 

<Brrrrrrrp!!> "Well that was nearly adequate. What say we head on out?"

"By the by, any thoughts on how we take this thing down when we find it? Ogres is dumb as rocks and methinks we can prolly sneak up on it. I can hit em low, while Tyrion hits em high. How about you lass?" 

*On the Silver Road* 

As the group leaves the Inn, Korey seems a little talkative and uncharacteristically friendly. The closer the trio get to the first target location, and the happy ale effects seep out, Korey begins to withdraw.

About an hour out, Korey unstraps his crossbow and cranks it to a cocked position. Grabbing a bolt at random from its case, he loads it. "Could be trouble at any time I suppose." 

A bit later, the trio nears a narrowing of the road and a rock formation. Korey looks to his companions and points to the rock formation as if they hadn't already seen it. "Good place for an ambush, I'd say. Let's take care eh?" he says in a quiet voice.

Korey slows his pace and keeps his crossbow at the ready as he proceeds forward, scanning the rocks ahead...

[sblock=Game Actions]
Recognizing this as a potential ambush site and contact is possible, Korey proceeds with more caution.

Move Action: Move to F4
Standard Action: Ready Attack with Crossbow
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] 




*Korey McKragg* 

AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +4 CMD: 16
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1, Darkvision 60'
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+3/D10/19-20/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
[/sblock]

[sblock=What the ...]
Guess I won't complain about my first roll of the adventure.  Too ba dit wasn't an attack roll!
[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Aug 9, 2012)

--Interlude, Broken Log 

While talking and eating a filling if rather tasteless stew at the Broken Log, Reianne has a moment to think on Korey's question. 

"Well, I'm good with tricks with my whip here and magic to beguile others. But, I don't think this calls for beguiling as such. I've still got a few tricks in reserve to use though."

--While marching down the Silver Road

"So Tyrion, I'm Reianne and this is Korey. I have to admit, I didn't expect my second job would be to kill an ogre. Can't say I mind though." 

Noticing Korey readying his crossbow, Reianne walks a bit more cautiously silent cursing her lack of a similar ranged weapon. 

As they near the narrowing of the rocks, and he points out the likely ambush formation ahead she furrows her brow a bit. Quietly she responds "Let's watch ourselves then, maybe we'll get lucky and turn an ambush back on them."

[sblock=Actions]
Move: Move to G4
Standard: Ready Scorpion Whip
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 9, 2012)

--At the tavern:
"I heard them ogres are all dumb. I'm surprised that one avoided capture this long. Maybe beguiling then will work. " Tyrion says with a shrug. "Once it's dead the road will be safer, and that's the important thing." 

--On the road
Thinking along the same lines as the dwarf, Tyrion went to reach for his crossbow, loads it, and keeps holding onto it as the group keep walking. 

Tyrion moves to the other side of Korey, ready to launch a bolt if an enemy appears



[sblock]
Free: Draw Crossbow
Move to e4
Standard: Ready crossbow shot
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]




*AC:* 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
*HP: *24/24

*Initiative:*  +2
*Perception* : +4 *Sense Motive*:+2
*CMB:*  +6 *CMD:* 18  
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand: *Crossbow +4 1d8 19-20 x2
*Current Conditions in Place: *Power Attack(-1 Attack Roll/ +2/3 Damage), 3 Attacks of Opportunity Available, can make AoO's flat-footed

*Consumables Available: *3 Acid, 20 Crossbow Bolts, 4 Rations
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2012)

The bushes down the road begin to rustle and Korey notes it isn't the wind that sets them to swaying. But before he can give out a quiet warning he sees the causes as a very large porcupine makes it's way out onto the road.






The creature turns to look at the group, and it's quills bristle as it gives a warning hiss at them to keep away.

[sblock=OOC]
We are in the surprise round, where it looks like only Korey and his nat 20 get to act.

Roll INITs when you get the chance. Just so we can do things in order.[/sblock]​


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 9, 2012)

placeholder for init


----------



## hemera (Aug 9, 2012)

Reacting in slow motion to everything around her, Reianne moves a step to the side away from the vicious little fur ball that savaged Korey, drops her whip and draws her sword and casts a rapid spell.

[sblock=Actions]
Whew ok, didn't expect that crit. 
So if I missed something let me know,
Free: Drop whip
5' step to H5
Move to Draw her Sword
Standard to cast Ear-Piercing Scream
[/sblock]


----------



## DrJest (Aug 10, 2012)

Korey stop abruptly, bring the crossbow up and begins to aim, when he notices the porcupine. 

"Bah, it's just a Por-kee-pine. She sure is a big'un though."

Korey brings the crossbow down slightly and relaxes a bit.

"Go on now, get outta here!" he yells at the creature.

Korey keeps his eye on the porcupine and isn't above feathering it if it should be too aggressive.

_I wonder how por-kee-pine tastes?_ Korey thinks to himself.


[sblock=Game Actions]
Still keeping his eye on the Porcupine, Korey hopes it ambles off, but remains ready should it get aggressive.

Standard Action: Ready Attack with Crossbow
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] 




*Korey McKragg* 

AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +4 CMD: 16
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1, Darkvision 60'
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+3/D10/19-20/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2012)

DrJest said:


> "Go on now, get outta here!" he yells at the creature.




OOC: Not exactly wild empathy but I'll give you a chance...

The quills on the porcupine's back rise up and the creature charges down the road at Korey. (bad roll sorry)

Advancing the porcupine thinks, {{ I wonder what dwarf taste like? }}

The ball of fur and quills comes barreling down the road and the dwarf let's fly his loaded bolt. And then the creature slams into the dwarf puncturing him in multiple spots with long thick quills. Korey goes stiff with pain before falling back, half of the creatures quills going up his legs towards his abdomen.

[sblock=COMBAT]
*INIT ORDER:*
Korey - taking ready action from surprise round
Porcupine - attacking the dwarf 
Tyrion -
Reianne - 
[/sblock]


----------



## DrJest (Aug 12, 2012)

As the porcupine charges, Korey just has time to bring his crossbow up and fire a bolt. It all happened so fast he didn't have time to see if he hit it. Before he knew it was on him. The last thing he remembered was seering, penetrating pain in his legs and groin.

_Alas, brought low by a durned por-kee-pine!_ Korey thinks to himself, and then the world spun and went dark.


[sblock=Game Actions]
Redied Action: Attack Porcupine with Crossbow
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] 





*Korey McKragg* 

AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: -8/13
CMB: +4 CMD: 16
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1, Darkvision 60'
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+3/D10/19-20/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Unconcious/Dying[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 12, 2012)

Seing the dwarf go down in a single hit, Tyrion realized he needs to bring this creature down _now_

Droping his crossbow, and unsheathes his massive sword, Tyrion raises it high, but gets no where as a spine attempts to poke out his eye, causing his swing to go wide.
[sblock]
Free: DropCrossbow
Free: Quick Draw Falchion
Standard: SWING! and miss
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]




*AC:* 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
*HP: *24/24

*Initiative:*  +2
*Perception* : +4 *Sense Motive*:+2
*CMB:*  +6 *CMD:* 18  
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand: *Falchion +7 2d4 + 9 (PA/FF)
*Current Conditions in Place: *Power Attack(-1 Attack Roll/ +2/3 Damage), 3 Attacks of Opportunity Available, can make AoO's flat-footed, Furious Focus (First attack does not take PA penalty)

*Consumables Available: *3 Acid, 20 Crossbow Bolts, 4 Rations
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2012)

The porcupine backs away from the noise. The fact that it moves without a stagger tells Reianne that the spell didn't daze the creature as she had wished.

It limps along with Korey's bolt still lodged in his shoulder.

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry Tue the site was down for maintenance and yesterday everything was white and loading slowly.

Looks good today so am updating.

This round -

Porcupine: withdraws (30' away from group) *AC:13, HP: 12/22*
Korey: needs to roll to stabilize
Tyrion: post action (missed by one btw as it had a -2 AC for charging)
Reianne: post actions (and DC's when you use a spell, thaks in advance)[/sblock]


----------



## DrJest (Aug 16, 2012)

Korey McKragg lies on the ground continuing to bleed out from multiple wounds in his leg and groin.

[sblock=Game Actions]
Action: Stabilization Check
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] 




*Korey McKragg* 

AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: -9/13
CMB: +4 CMD: 16
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1, Darkvision 60'
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+3/D10/19-20/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Unconcious/Dying[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Aug 17, 2012)

Seeing the ferocious little animal back away quickly, Reianne moves over to her downed companion and attempts to staunch his rapid bleeding. "Tyrion, can you keep it away from Korey while I try to bind his wounds? I'm doing my best but it doesn't look good.."

[sblock=Actions]
Sorry for the missing DC there, I'll make sure it's there from now on. ^.^
Move to F5 and (Standard) Fail at First Aid. I'll drop my sword if need be.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Reianne Estril 

*AC:*  15 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 15/16

*Initiative:*  +1
*Perception* : -1 *Sense Motive*: -1 
*CMB:*  +3/+5 (tripping) *CMD:* 14/16 (resisting tripping)  
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +2

*Masterwork Scorpion Whip:*  +4, 1d4+2, 15' Reach, Trip, Disarm, Performance, Nonthreating
*Masterwork Longsword:*  +4, 19-20, 1d8+2
*Morningstar:* +3, 1d8+2
 *Dagger:*  +3, 19-20, 1d4+2
*Thrown Dagger:*  +2, 19-20, 1d4+2, 10' 
*Thrown Alchemist's Fire: *+2 1d6 fire 10', Touch Attack, Splash, 1d6 fire on 2nd round.

* Combat Feats
**Arcane Strike
Combat Casting
** Combat Expertise
Improved Trip

Bard Cantrips: Daze, Detect Magic, Drench, Jolt, Lullaby, Mending, Read Magic 

1st Level Bard Spells (2/day): Charm Person, Ear-Piercing Scream, Sleep*
 1 Spell Used, (Porcupine of Doom)

*Conditions:*  None

*Bardic Performance:* 8 rounds per day

*In Hand:* None

*Consumables: 2 Daggers, 5 Alchemist Fire's

*




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 18, 2012)

"I think I can manage that, ya."

Moving closer towards the beast in an attempt to draw it to him, Tyrion sheathes his massive sword on his back.  He then grabs hold of the 7' long weapon, and unhooks it from its holster.

"Come here you spiky...thingy.  Come get me."

Moving forward
[sblock]
Move: Sheathe Falchion
Free: Draw Lucerene Hammer 
Standard: move 10' in front of Korey, ready to swing that Massive Hammer down as the creature charges Tyrion.  Hurray for reach and AoO!
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]




*AC:* 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
*HP: *24/24

*Initiative:*  +2
*Perception* : +4 *Sense Motive*:+2
*CMB:*  +6 *CMD:* 18  
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand: *Falchion +7 1d12 + 9 (PA/FF)
*Current Conditions in Place: *Power Attack(-1 Attack Roll/ +2/3 Damage), 3 Attacks of Opportunity Available, can make AoO's flat-footed, Furious Focus (First attack does not take PA penalty)

*Consumables Available: *3 Acid, 20 Crossbow Bolts, 4 Rations
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 19, 2012)

The porcupine growls at Tyrion's bravado and then moves in to attack. The massive lucerene goes up and comes down just a bit late as the creature gets by the head of the weapon. 

Cursing Tyrion braces for the quills that are almost at eye level with him at the moment.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2012)

The creature flips around using it's hard tail to attack the over-extended warrior. 

The tail comes down catching the warriors fore-arm and hand. And it feels like to Tyrion that his hand just got stepped on by a horse.


[sblock=Combat]
This round -

Porcupine: attacks Tyrion -  *AC:13, HP: 12/22*
Korey: needs to roll to stabilize *HP: -9/13 (CON: 14)*
Tyrion:* is up* *HP: 12/24*
Reianne:* is up HP: 15/16*[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 21, 2012)

Tyrion flinched at the pain, and dropped his hammer because of it.  It clatter loudly to the ground as he growls back at the beast in front of him.  With a loud yell he reaches back toward his sword again, and swings it down.  He feels the blow connect near the pocupine's spine, but the blade does not sink in all the way to cut the creature in half.

Moving forward
[sblock]
Free: Drop Hammer
Free: Re-draw Falchion
Standard: Third times the charm?  CRIT THREAT!!!  To the third 3...and minimum damage?!  
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]




*AC:* 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
*HP: *12/24

*Initiative:*  +2
*Perception* : +4 *Sense Motive*:+2
*CMB:*  +6 *CMD:* 18  
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand: *Falchion +7 2d4 + 9 (PA/FF)
*Current Conditions in Place: *Power Attack(-1 Attack Roll/ +2/3 Damage), 3 Attacks of Opportunity Available, can make AoO's flat-footed, Furious Focus (First attack does not take PA penalty)

*Consumables Available: *3 Acid, 20 Crossbow Bolts, 4 Rations
[/sblock]


----------



## DrJest (Aug 22, 2012)

Blood begins to pool around the dwarves incapacitated body.  His breathing begins to slow to shallow sighs.

[sblock=Game Actions]
Action: Stabilization Check
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] 




*Korey McKragg* 

AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: -10/13
CMB: +4 CMD: 16
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1, Darkvision 60'
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+3/D10/19-20/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Unconcious/Dying[/sblock]


----------



## hemera (Aug 22, 2012)

Shaking her head, and saying a silent prayer to Cortessa as the dwarf's blood pools below him. "Tyrion I'm sorry, there was nothing I could do to save him, but I'll be damned if I don't help you finish this here and now!" She takes a quick step to the side of Tyrion, then focuses her will as brings her blade down in a vicious arc trailing violet fire towards the porcupine in a hopefully lethal blow.

[sblock=Actions]
5' step to E6
Swift: Activate Arcane Strike
Standard:Attack with Longsword
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2012)

The glowing longsword lays the porcupine low as it slices it nearly in half. And both Tyrion and Reianne let out little sighs of relief. 

_*ack* *ack*_

A coughing convulsion coming from the dwarf tells the two that there is still a chance to save Korey. 

[sblock=OOC]
A chance yes - 4 rounds left till Korey reaches -14 HP and dies (Sorry DrJest never knew giant porcupines could be so tough).

That means you each get 4 chances to hit a DC 15 heal check. Or one of you could roll 4 aid another attempts to help the character with the highest heal check. Your choice.

During this time Korey could stabilize on his own. I count your checks at

-8
-9
-10
-10 (as a nat 20 is auto success)

Good luck to you all.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 23, 2012)

Tyrion runs over, realizing that the blood is spilling profusely, and swears loudly. Look up at Reianne he points to the left leg wound and says, in more a forceful manner: "Hold the wound hard lass.  We have mere moments."

Holding tight on the other leg's wound, Tyrion puts pressure down on the wound, hoping to stem the flow quickly.

Heal check +2


----------



## hemera (Aug 24, 2012)

Dropping her weapon, Reianne gets down on her knees next to Korey, grabbing his left leg, and applying as much pressure as she can to the numerous punctures there. "Right, I'm on it."

[sblock=ooc]
I'll be trying for the Aid Another, since I have a negative modifier. So here's to hoping to not fail at those too. heh.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2012)

OOC: Well that's one round down. Three more to go. Just roll them in the same post. And a -1 means you only need a 16 or better, so there is a chance.


----------



## DrJest (Aug 24, 2012)

*Bleeding Out*

The dwarves hardy nature kicks in and the loss of blood stops and breathing returns to a shallow buut steady stream.  He still lies critically wounded but seems stable for the moment.

[sblock=Game Actions] Four rounds of stablization checks.  Please ignore last roll of Nat 20 as it was me hitting the roll button too many times.  The first roll on round one however was a success.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2012)

OOC: Whewwww!! That was close. Poor Korey is at -10/13 HP and far away from leveling up and gaining more that way. What do you wish to do?

The dwarf moans and Tyrion and Reianne breath a sigh of relief as it looks like the dwarf will make it, so long as they continue to help him.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 25, 2012)

A sigh of relief at the stem of the blood, Tyrion released the wound tenderly to ensure that it did not start anew.

"Well, we''re boned right now. Another of those creatures will slaughter us, ogre not included.  Barring a healing pot falling from the sky, we're gonna have to wait till he wakes up to move em. Lets grab our gear for now. Unless ya have a better idea?" Looking up at the girl with raised eyebrows.


----------



## hemera (Aug 27, 2012)

"Can't say as I do. Barring divine intervention, or a wandering priest I'd say you're right. I really should have hung onto that healing wand from my last assignment." she says with a sigh, as she moves about gathering up her whip and sword.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2012)

The two make the dwarf as comfortable as possible and wait. Sitting off to the side of the road they wait and hope for a miracle.

And then just two hours after the fight with the porcupine, Korey moans and opens his eyes. 

OOC: Korey is conscious, but treated as disabled with -10 HP (ouch)


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 30, 2012)

"Welcome back dwarf" Tyrion smiles as he extends his hand. "Nasty business that pocupine eh?"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2012)

OOC: _Bump_? Maybe we should take the dwarf back to the city and re-recruit?


----------



## hemera (Sep 4, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
Maybe we should, having no healing ability made that kind of bad. Sorry for that! I just had an infected wisdom tooth pulled, so I've been out of it for a couple days. Fun way to spend labor day weekend. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 4, 2012)

After helping the dwarf to his feet, Tyrion grabs his equipment. "Lets head on back shall we? "  Helping the limping dwarf, Tyrion starts heading back down the direction he came, shame clearly obvious on his face. 

OOC: that works. I am sorry about the wisdom teeth. I know that can be not fun. Free excuse to eat ice cream all week though.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Quillian, your neighborhood halfling cleric of Tanager, checking in to provide some support to this adventure. I'll let HM make the formal introduction, but I thought I would let you guys know you have help coming.


----------



## hemera (Sep 6, 2012)

"Right, let's get moving then." Moving back down the path they came with a hand on the hilt of her blade in case of any more trouble. "And if anyone asks what happened, that was one big damn bear that attacked us. That'll sound a bit better I think than a porcupine attack."









*OOC:*



Thanks, the pain meds are helping and rice pudding is always tasty. ^.^


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 7, 2012)

Tyrion laughed aloud and says "Well I'll leave the story telling to ya'll then. "  He continues to help Korey back to town.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 11, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry tried doing updates this past FRI/SAT but EnWorld was acting against me.

We are on now and good to go.[/sblock]

After dropping off the wounded dwarf at a hospice in Venza, Tyrion and Reianne go to the nearest inn to relax a moment.

Talk of returning to the Dunn Wright and finding a healer (or maybe two) takes up most of their conversation.

A conversation that just happens to be overheard by a passing halfling...

OOC: All yours for an introduction sunshadow21. Your character sees two humans that look unhurt but talk as if finding someone to heal them "just in case" is of paramount importance.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 12, 2012)

Quillian had been relaxing in the Inn after one of his errands of mercy to here or there. Having just dropped off his travel clothes to be cleaned, he was in basic clothing, and, uncharacteristically for him, without an obvious holy symbol out, though he still had a small travel one hanging around his neck under his shirt. "Good day, gentlemen. I couldn't help but overhear you are headed to the Dunn Wright Inn. Would you mind some company? I am headed that direction myself, and am a bit curious as to why you have need of a healer when you seem strong enough for most things to give you sufficient berth."


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 13, 2012)

"Well, we were looking for one who can patch us up before we go killing Ogres, and maybe a little after as well.  Nasty buisness that, but seeing as we just dropped off one injured guy, we being prepared."  The man says.  Clearly a warrior of some skill, as all the weapons hanging from his back suggest he knows how to use them.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 13, 2012)

"Ogres, you say? That sounds like a mighty tough challenge for just two warriors. I can see how you would certainly need healing aid with that task. What brought you to consider such a dangerous task?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 15, 2012)

"The usual. Fame, Glory, but most of all to keep the Silver road safe once again. Name's Tryion. What yours be?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 15, 2012)

"I have been called to keep travelers and would be heroes safe and healthy in the wilds of these lands. My god smiles when people unbind themselves from the city and it's restraints."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Was just about to bump this.  

As this was a very short adventure to help DrJest get his character to level 2 - I will be submitting a follow up to this game when it is done.

That will be a dungeon crawl in the ogre's lair if your all up for it.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 15, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Sounds like fun, though that might require a full party.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 17, 2012)

And by the looks of it, only ss21 and myself are here


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2012)

"My name is..." the normally silent woman satrts to say.

"Reianne! Reianne Estril! Thank the gods I found you." an older woman says cutting in.

"Aunt Vara?" Rieanna says shocked. "How did you find me?"

"No nevermind about that. Your family is in deepest need of your help. You need to come with me at once!"

Looking shocked and confused Rieanne mumbles an apology as she gets up and follows the older woman out into the crowd.

[sblock=OOC] Yes hemera pm'ed me and said they had to withdraw as they were in a car accident. How about we re-recruit and get a well rounded party if possible to lead into the next game/dungeon.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 20, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I hope that everyone is alright. There should be a number of folks available at this level, assuming they are still waiting patiently in the Inn.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 25, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Seeing if I can get two level 1's to take over the vacant spots.

Erik is AC:17 HP:13 with a +6 to hit and doing 2d6+6 dmg so should be able to hold his own a bit

Garadh is AC:16 HP:13 with a +5 to hit and doing 1d8+4 dmg (with trip and disarm possiblities)

What I would like is for you two to head back to talk to Hizer, either to tell him you can't complete the assignment or it may  take you more time. I hope to have them or some others - not many to  choose from really  - on there way and then meet you there.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 25, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I think we missed the window of active low levels in the Inn. Which is going to make filling out both this and Kidnapper's Trail a bit rough. Quillian will certainly follow, but he never saw Hizer in the first place, so he wouldn't know to go back.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 25, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]@jackslate45 if you'll do the honors and get us to Hizer I think we can get to ogre bashing - this was suppose to be very short but you now how planning anything goes.  [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 25, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC]@jackslate45 if you'll do the honors and get us to Hizer I think we can get to ogre bashing - this was suppose to be very short but you now how planning anything goes.  [/sblock]




OOC: I blame a certain spiky cretin...

Tyrion looks sad as Reianne leaves, but turns back to the halfling and shrugs his sholders "At any rate, we're gonna need to talk to Hizer, the guard who hired the 3, well 1 of us now.  I think Korey here needs ta sit this one out. He can be blown over at this rate."

Standing up, and adjusting his armaments to where they were before sitting down, Tyrion says "Follow me half-man with no name.  Let's go tell Hizer his band of 3 got down to 1."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 26, 2012)

"Oh dear, where are my manners. Quillian Barthony, traveling clergyman of the Stormlords and their brethren, at your service." He follows Tyrion to meet this Hizer fellow in order to offer his services properly.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 27, 2012)

It takes the two little time to reach the shrine. Although the day is well past noon the road still sees plenty of travelers.

"Back already?" Hizer says questionly. "Where are the..." he then notices the blood on Tyrion's clothes. "Oh no, the ogre he didn't?" he asks a slight horror in his eyes.


----------



## natshikrak24 (Sep 27, 2012)

A handsome youth, not older than 20, draped in a gleaming suit of   metallic scales, laced together in overlapping rows resembling the   roofing tiles, entered the premise. A long hilt of a  great sword stood  out from his right shoulder, secured on his back by a  leather strap  that ran diagonally down his chest. Over its scabbard was a  bulky  backpack, presumably loaded with adventurers' essentials, clearly   suggesting the warrior, at worst a sellsword. Across his waist was a sturdy leather belt that held on to a   sheathed dagger on his left, and a arrow holster on his right. His left   hand curled firmly on the short bow grip.

He entered the premise with a friendly smile, "Wellmet, my name is Vanrick...Looking forward to work with you." Vanrick introduced himself in a straight forward manner. His pair of russet orbs seemingly gleamed in excitement.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 27, 2012)

The man shook his head at Hizer.  "Nah, we're all living.  Dwarf's not gonna be able to walk for a couple days, but not dead.  At any rate, down 2, but Quill here has volunteered help, and I was hoping to pick up a couple more."

Looking at the new arrival, the man him up.  The man was clearly over weaponized for this fight, as shown by the weapons hanging from his back.  A 7' long pole with a vicious spike, a massive curved blade with blood stains still on it, a crossbow, and a morningstar all appear on his person.  The crossbow still has a loaded bolt in it, but whether he forgot or is mearly ready to fire it cannot be sure.

He hold out his hand and says the other human "Tyrion's the name.  How well can you wield that sword o' yours".  The man winces slightly as he outstretches his hand, clearly still injured from whatever fight he just survived from.
[sblock=Mini Stats]





*AC:* 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
*HP: *12/24

*Initiative:*  +2
*Perception* : +4 *Sense Motive*:+2
*CMB:*  +6 *CMD:* 18  
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand: Nothing*
*Current Conditions in Place: *Power Attack(-1 Attack Roll/ +2/3 Damage), 3 Attacks of Opportunity Available, can make AoO's flat-footed, Furious Focus (First attack does not take PA penalty)

*Consumables Available: *3 Acid, 20 Crossbow Bolts, 4 Rations
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 28, 2012)

Hizer looks over the young man and shakes his head. "I hope you know what your getting yourself into. I won't stop you but it will be dangerous."

OOC: greater the danger - greater the reward 

And welcome aboard btw


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Sep 28, 2012)

(OOC: Is there still a 'slot' open for me - Garadh - to join?)


----------



## natshikrak24 (Sep 28, 2012)

Elric laughed heartily at Tyrion's questions, and slid his hand to the  hilt of the great sword, and pulled it out in a gracious draw. His both  hands now of the grip and swung the blade in a figure of eight and rest  the tip on the floor. "I am not really good with  sword dancing, only good in accurate strike and devastating damage. I  will make myself useful. Though you can teach me a trick or two, if you  like" 

He turned to other and grinned, "I like DANGEROUS!"


----------



## natshikrak24 (Sep 28, 2012)

OOC: I think so... : P


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 28, 2012)

khisanth the ancient said:


> (ooc: Is there still a 'slot' open for me - garadh - to join?)




ooc:  That is what I assumed as well.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 28, 2012)

natshikrak24 said:


> Elric laughed heartily at Tyrion's questions, and slid his hand to the  hilt of the great sword, and pulled it out in a gracious draw. His both  hands now of the grip and swung the blade in a figure of eight and rest  the tip on the floor. "I am not really good with  sword dancing, only good in accurate strike and devastating damage. I  will make myself useful. Though you can teach me a trick or two, if you  like"
> 
> He turned to other and grinned, "I like DANGEROUS!"




Tyrion smiles, and says "You need to work on your draw.  it's like...THIS"

In one fluid motion, Tyrion draws his sword and swings it down hard.

In the next, the sword was sheathed on his back again.  Only the dust that scattered was the evidence that the sword was drawn at all.  A smirk appears on Tyrion's face, but otherwise he says nothing.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Sep 29, 2012)

(OOC: OK, do I just jump in?)

A dark-haired man walks up the road leading from the Inn to the shrine. Seeing the others gathered at the shrine, he nods and waves. "Well met, all. I'm Garadh, and I heard someone up this way was hiring for a journey?"


----------



## natshikrak24 (Sep 29, 2012)

Elric's eyes widened, lips parted as he watched the veteran's fluid movement in awe. "Grace, Speed, Strength...in One decisive motion...Thank you for your advice. I will practice hard!" A grateful smile crossed his face. 

"Hey there...here you are. What took you so long? Garadh" The youth turned to meet Garadh with a generous bow.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 29, 2012)

OOC: Welcome aboard Khisanth the Ancient, may I call you KtA? Please call me HM.

"Well now there is four of you and only one ogre. I wish you all luck in dealing with that beast."

Then Hizer goes back to his duties as another set of travelers make their way past and to the offering box.

Starting out themselves the new companions make their way to the Broken Log just a half hour before dark. Warm light and the smell of roasted venison greet them at the door.

[sblock=OOC] The group won't be able to make the second location that the ogre was spotted for at least one more nights. But for this night you may all stay and sleep at the Broken Log. The second night you will have to camp.

Please post yourselves arriving and sitting down to table. RP as you like I will pick this back up MON night (posting over the weekend is troublesome for me)[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Oct 1, 2012)

OOC: Sure, KtA is fine.


Garadh enters the door of the Log and orders a drink, bread and meat. He sits down at a table with space for the rest of the group and waits for their arrival.


----------



## natshikrak24 (Oct 1, 2012)

Elric followed after Garadh, sat down with him and ordered his share of warm meal and ale. He ate heartily while his eyes scanned the room, watching out for any anomalies.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 1, 2012)

Quillian enters, now wearing his backup cloak with holy symbol simply, but still fairly visibly displayed. Hailing several of the locals whom he has helped in the past and placing an order with the barkeep, "The usual, Eldrick," he settles down with the rest of the group. "So whence do you all hail? I myself come from Tritower, and find the resurgence of the Silver Road to be a blessing, despite being a sailor by trade until called to my current duties. The more ways available for people to easily travel, the better." A cute halfling waitress brings out a plate of food and a mug of ale shortly, smiling as she puts the food down and receives a small tip from the priest. "I do so enjoy coming here. The collision of the past, the present, and the future all in one place. And the staff doesn't hurt any either."

[sblock=ooc]Forgive me the liberties taken, but I did create the place after all, and it's the kind of place that Quillian would be both familiar and comfortable with.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 1, 2012)

After getting his own plate of food, Tyrion digs in.  Once Quillian finishes Tyrion swallows hard, and coughs a little before saying "Port on the Inner Sea.  Sangre de Sol.  Nasty place, glad to never go there again."  He grabs at his drink, and gulps down half of it before continuing from "Though I just got to Venza not a few hours ago, it seemd like a good city."


----------



## natshikrak24 (Oct 2, 2012)

The young warrior broke his full attention from his meal, looked up at Quillian and with food still in his mouth, he muffed Not too far from here. Just a week on road. Elric's here to strike rich! Then he forced down the food, took a big gulp of ale and grinned I guess working with the right party makes it all the more important, doesn't it? So how long have you been at his?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 3, 2012)

OOC: Will give you all one more day of RPing/Ogre bashing planning. And I will advance to the next day of marching down the Silver Road.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Oct 3, 2012)

Between bites, Garadh says, "I'm from Venza." Taking a sip and clearing his throat, "I live in the Gull, by the docks, these days."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 3, 2012)

"I received my calling roughly a year and a half ago while sailing the Tritower to Venza trip on a regular basis. So, did our employer share any other information regarding this ogre and it's surroundings we may find useful?"


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 4, 2012)

Late into the evening the group talks of the glory and reward they will find come the morning.

But by the days end they have only discovered the Silver Road to be a rough area to walk. With sore feet and backs, they find a good spot to make camp for the night. 

OOC: The second location that the ogre was spotted in is half a day away from your current campsite. I will need to know watches for the night and a Perception check from everyone to be used during their watch.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 5, 2012)

Before settling down Tyrion feels up his wound from the fight earlier. Looking up he says to Quillian. "Don't suppose you could patch me up from the last fight?  I want to be at the top of my game tommorow"

Ooc: tyrion is still down 12 hp


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Quillian would have healed you up at some point in the group's travels.







Quillian will take either first or last watch, his spirit unabated by the walking, as his body is well used to enduring long but not overly difficult physical effort.


----------



## natshikrak24 (Oct 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry. I am new here. May I know what's the dice tag?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 5, 2012)

OCC: Got your pm but am at work (on break) and on my phone.

On your post you will see (bottom right) add dice roll - hit that and then you can roll an attack and or skill check.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Oct 6, 2012)

Garadh says, "I'll take the second watch, then."


----------



## natshikrak24 (Oct 6, 2012)

Elric took the third watch, the one he hated most. Nevertheless, he pinched himself quite frequently to maintain a vigilant watch.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 7, 2012)

OOC: Probably would have been healed before bed at the Broken Log. So everyone is at max when the ventured to camp.

Need your perception roll jackslate45 - and then some fun can begin (well fun for the GM of course)


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 7, 2012)

Perception check...


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 8, 2012)

As the evening wheres on to morning the night looks like it will be thankfully uneventful.

As the sky starts to lighten slightly in the east and the campfire is down to just glowing coals, trouble stirs in the campsite of the ogre hunters.

<rolling>


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 8, 2012)

"AGHHH! What the -?!" Garadh yells sitting up quickly and tossing his bedroll aside.

Startled Tyrion looks up to see the man toss aside two tiny creatures that must have sneaked into the man's blankets.







The tiny frogs don't look dangerous, but by the bite marks on Garadh's neck and arm, that might not be true.

[sblock=OOC]
Tyrion - status normal: needs to roll INIT
Garadh - HP:11/13 status prone, unarmed, no shield: needs to roll INIT and 2 FORT saves DC 10
Elric - condition asleep
Quillian - condition asleep

*NOTE:* frogs are tiny and thus have a reach of 0'[/sblock]
*
MAJOR EDIT:* Forgot that dawn is coming up so the area is dim light at the moment - 20% miss chance​


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 8, 2012)

Tyrion swears loudly when the screaming starts.  "Bloody 9 Hells...".  
[sblock=Mini Stats]




*AC:* 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
*HP: *24/24

*Initiative:*  +2
*Perception* : +4 *Sense Motive*:+2
*CMB:*  +6 *CMD:* 18  
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand: Nothing*
*Current Conditions in Place: *Power Attack(-1 Attack Roll/ +2/3 Damage), 3 Attacks of Opportunity Available, can make AoO's flat-footed, Furious Focus (First attack does not take PA penalty)

*Consumables Available: *3 Acid, 20 Crossbow Bolts, 4 Rations
[/sblock]


----------



## natshikrak24 (Oct 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


Condition asleep? So when do we get up? ; p


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Oct 10, 2012)

Garadh grabs for his weapon and stands up...


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 10, 2012)

natshikrak24 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Condition asleep? So when do we get up? ; p




OOC:Sorry not till someone wakes you. Tyrion is up then the frogs get to go. 

To advance things Garadh will get an AoO as they attack so go ahead and roll that KtA.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 11, 2012)

Is it a move or a standard to wake someone up?  I can't seem to find it...


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Oct 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Do I have my weapon yet?


----------



## natshikrak24 (Oct 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Wouldn't shouting help? At least gives a chance of rolling something to wake up if they are not such a DEEEEP sleeper. ; p


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 11, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Yes your character has his weapon that's why i wanted the AoO. Please roll your miss chance (20%) and if you don't miss add your dmg to the post.

Sorry natshikrak24 in LPF we can't add in to many house rules as you will have different DM's for different games. The mantra "keep it simple" applies here as we would want waking a character to be the same in every game you play.

Still need Tyrion's actions.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 11, 2012)

Tyrion draws his Morningstar, safer to hit something so small. He moves forward and attacks. 

+6 to attack
Quicker Morningstar
Move to attack 1
Attack


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 15, 2012)

Quillian snoozes quietly, blissfully unaware of the challenges faced by his comrades.

[sblock=ooc]The most common way I've seen sleeping characters handled is that they are allowed a perception check, but at a hefty penalty, to notice the noise in their sleep.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2012)

Tyrion moves towards one of the little blue and brown frogs as the other makes to jump on Garadh. The jumping frog gets caught between the chains of the flail, as the morningstar squashes the other.

Elric turns over, but doesn't wake as the two "mighty" warriors quickly search the morning haze for more enemies. But no others are about.

OOC: That was quick. Combat over. (CR 1) 400xp (100xp each)

In the morning the group gathers it's gear and everyone keeps clear of the dead critters.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 15, 2012)

Quillian wakes up for his morning prayers, "I trust everyone had a good night's sleep," and when he sees the frogs he simply shoves them aside with his shortspear before settling into his prayers.


----------



## natshikrak24 (Oct 15, 2012)

Elric raises his hands in the air to stretch away all signs of languidness and yawned loudly. And with a satisfied smile, he said, "Man, it was a good rest! Though I kept dreaming that I heard sound of frogs and metal clanging. Was it just me or did anyone of you share the same dream." Elric chuckles at his own joke.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tyrion, who was already awake from the last watch, shrugged and says nothing.  He gear was already packed, and he looks around at those around him with a serious expression on his face. "Now, comes the very hard part.  Let us pray that we have the strength to do what needs done."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 22, 2012)

OOC: Marching the group along.... Let me know if there is something you wish to have done as you moved along for the day.

It takes a couple of hours for the group to reach the second area where the ogre was reportedly spotted. Again this area is full of rocks and fallen trees near the road, which offer great ambush points. And the brush is close enough to the track that a charging ogre would be on a traveler before he could run.

Finally here everyone's ears perk up and grips tighten around weapons.

OOC: Perception and Stealth checks, plz.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 22, 2012)

Quillian is cheerful as he quietly tells various stories of his travels as the group makes their way to the area. Once they get to the area, he stops his story telling, pulls out a sling, and starts to look around while keeping low and quiet as possible.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 22, 2012)

Tyrion keeps a sharp eye out, but when he grabs and unsheathes his polearm, the metal clanged loudly against his sword.  Swearing loudly, he gets ready for an ambush ready to happen. 

Draw Lucerne hammer. Ready for anything


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Oct 25, 2012)

Garadh looks around carefully, drawing his flail.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2012)

After a search of the area and ambush sites the group can let out a collective sigh of relief, as no ogre is present. 

But Tyrion has found something interesting and calls the group over.

They all stare down at the size eighteen boot print in the dirt and know that their quarry can not be to far afield. A trail leads of into the woods away from the road.

OOC: Track or wait?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 29, 2012)

ooc:Can anyone tell how fresh the boot print is?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 29, 2012)

OOC: There are different tracks the newest are only a day old. Had not the group had to take the dwarf back to town then they might have ran into an ambush.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2012)

OOC: Looks like we are down to three again. Hope that is ok with the rest of you.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ooc: Fine with me.

Quillian observes the tracks for a while before commenting further. "So, what's the marching order?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 31, 2012)

"Well, I'll lead, given that I could be the only one to surive a hit from the thing and still walk." Tyrion shudders at the thought of that though.  "Then the rest of you can follow behind me to attack it with ranged attacks before it gets to close."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 1, 2012)

The group follows the trail till they notice a clearing coming up in the distance. A stream seems to meander along to the east and as Tyrion follows the water he notices movement along the bank. 

Stopping everyone the group watches through the trees as a large nasty ogre scoops up handfuls of water to get itself a drink. Tyrion and the others notice that Elric is nowhere to be seen. He must have gotten lost somewhere along the way.

[sblock=Combat]
Tyrion [HP:24/24, AC:18]
Quillian [HP:14/14, AC:17]
Garadh [HP:11/13, AC: 16]
Ogre [HP:30/30, AC:17] _flat-footed_ [/sblock]

OOC: Combat Mode Roll INIT and post actions. Good Luck.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 1, 2012)

Quillian frowns as he ponders his options, but is able to keep his wits about him long enough to cast bless and move to E-6.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 1, 2012)

Breathing hard, Tyrion moves to close the gap, Keeping his hammer ready for the attack. He tries to give room for ranged attacks as planned. 

Move: G5
Standard: PA FF Bless Ready attack +8 1d12+9

[sblock=Mini Stats]





*AC:* 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
*HP: *24/24

*Initiative:*  +2
*Perception* : +4 *Sense Motive*:+2
*CMB:*  +6 *CMD:* 18  
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand: Hammer +8 1d12+9. *
*Current Conditions in Place: *Power Attack(-1 Attack Roll/ +3 Damage), 3 Attacks of Opportunity Available, can make AoO's flat-footed, Furious Focus (First attack does not take PA penalty)

*Consumables Available: *3 Acid, 20 Crossbow Bolts, 4 Rations
[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Nov 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I was out of town on a business trip & didn't have internet. Can I rejoin?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2012)

OOC: Your up, go right ahead.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Nov 3, 2012)

Garadh moves 60 ft. (with a double move) to K-4, trying to close with the ogre.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2012)

As the group moves to engage the ogre turns his head at the noise. Whether it was the spell being cast, the heavy breathing or boots, no one can be sure but they are sure that the beast knows they are there.

Roaring as it turns it grabs a thin branch like spear lying next to it. Moving quickly to get past the trees he takes aim at Tyrion standing in the open and throws. Tyrion ducks the weapon easily and tightens the grip on his hammer.

[sblock=Combat]
Ogre [HP:30/30, AC:17]
Garadh [HP:11/13, AC: 16] _blessed_
Tyrion [HP:24/24, AC:18] _blessed_
Quillian [HP:14/14, AC:17] _blessed_ [/sblock]

OOC: Group is up


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 6, 2012)

Tyrion moves to engage the best, and tells the eager warrior beside him "Have him come to us"

He then looks at the ogre and says "Comon ugly. Let's dance."

Move: K5
Standard: Ready attack. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]




*AC:* 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
*HP: *24/24

*Initiative:*  +2
*Perception* : +4 *Sense Motive*:+2
*CMB:*  +6 *CMD:* 18  
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand: Hammer +8 1d12+9. *
*Current Conditions in Place: *Power Attack(-1 Attack Roll/ +3 Damage), 3 Attacks of Opportunity Available, can make AoO's flat-footed, Furious Focus (First attack does not take PA penalty)

*Consumables Available: *3 Acid, 20 Crossbow Bolts, 4 Rations
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 6, 2012)

Quillian moves to I-2 and readies to fire off a lightning bolt as soon as the ogre is within the 30' range.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Nov 8, 2012)

Garadh takes Tyrion's advice, staying beside him and readying as well.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2012)

The lightning sends the beast in a frenzy as it roars and raises it's club high. When it reaches striking range Tyrion makes a quick move and brings his hammer around hard across the ogre's belly.

Ribs crack and the club comes down feebly as it tries to draw in air. 

 OOC: Garadh's ready action doesn't go off as the ogre is out of range. But the warrior is up and if you wish to use the same rolls you may.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sliding over to the other side of the tree trunk he's using as cover (5' step to E7), Quillian releases another lightning arc at the ogre.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Nov 9, 2012)

Garadh moves forward and swings his flail at the ogre.

Move: I-4
Standard: Power Attack w/ flail









*OOC:*


Same rolls, yes, please.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2012)

Garadh steps up and stuns the great beast with a telling blow. (@ zero hp)

And then an arc of lightning leaps out towards him and the ogre. Seeing the human in combat the cleric tries his best to not get the warrior also caught by the crackling energy. (missed due to firing into melee)

The ogre turns and growls at the cleric seeing now where the last hurtful blast came from.

OOC: Tyrion to finish the round. And maybe the poor ogre.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 12, 2012)

ooc: The ogre is a large creature; as long as I can legitimately hit a square that isn't directly involved in the melee, I shouldn't have to worry about the melee penalty, and Quillian set himself up so that he could hit the back square away from the melee going on in front.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 12, 2012)

ooc: Ya, I was under the impression I got the Coup de Grace...


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 13, 2012)

OOC: Read firing into melee with large target wrong. Thinking the combatants would be apart due to striking distance.

The poor ogre is brought down by spell, pole-arm, and flail. As it breathes out it's last breath the group wonders as to where it came from and if their is more trouble about.

OOC: Still waiting to see if I can expand this a bit. But truly up to the group as you all have done what the adventure was set up to do.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 14, 2012)

A high whistle escapes Tyrion's mouth after the ogre is brought down.  "Well, that was fun."

Not wasting any time, he starts looting the ogre's equipment, hoping to find something useful.

[sblock]
I am all for continuing on.  There is no one in the inn right now...
[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Nov 14, 2012)

As the ogre falls, Garadh puts away his flail and joins Tyrion in searching. 









*OOC:*


I'm good with continuing too.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 14, 2012)

"Lucky, certainly; fun, I suppose to those of us crazy enough to pursue it. I doubt that most folks would be overly inclined to call chasing death fun." Quillian chuckles quietly as he settles into a nice spot to watch the scene from, lest something else decide to join them.









*OOC:*


Quillian is up for continuing the fun.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 14, 2012)

OOC: All right then gang. 

The ogre has a large sack tied by a rope belt at it's waste. Searching the sack reveals quiet a bit of gold and an odd piece of statuary. 

The little idol looks like a drackle ward. Carved to look like a leering creature out of nightmare, a drackle ward is commonly used to keep away tomb robbers. The statue is usually embedded with a rune of fear or pain, and only those who can afford such magic (or have something valuable they wish to keep safe) use such expensive guardians.

The ogre doesn't have enough treasure on him to truly justify the statue, but maybe if you find out where he has been...

Treasure: Statue worth 200gp, 250gp loose coins


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 15, 2012)

OOC: Sorry I forgot to post you should roll Survival checks to Track. Must have been sleepy.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 16, 2012)

Once done, Tyrion attempts to find his way back to the ogre's lair...


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Nov 17, 2012)

Garadh joins Tyrion in tracking...


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 17, 2012)

Quillian offers what aid he can, little as it may be.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2012)

Garadh finds the tracks with a little help from Quillian, and the three adventures set off deeper into the woods.

The tracks eventually meet up with an animal trail making the going much easier. Follow the dirt trail leads to a large group of rocks with patterns painted in blood and skulls and animal skins on posts all about.

The area smells of untanned hides and rotten meat and flies buzz busily about.

OOC: And to further delay, till I get an answer... Climb checks DC 10 as you search the area for some sort of door or living space. NOTE: You may opt out to not search, this is a DC 0 Perception check but the number of people who take part subtracts from the time.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Nov 21, 2012)

Garadh clambers up the rocks, looking between them and seeing if any are movable...


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 25, 2012)

Tyrion helps by pointing out where to go.

OOC: Take 10 for 14 perception.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 28, 2012)

OOC: Was ready and then the site went wonky. Let's go slow so everyone can catch up with other games (especially me).

The group finds a large cave entrance that seems to be locked in a natural bowl formed by the hills and rocks. The ogre must have to climb up and down to get inside. 

Working there way down the group stands before the fifteen foot opening that looks like an axe wound cut into the rock. 

OOC: Marching order? But more importantly whose in first?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 28, 2012)

Quillian will go in the middle.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 28, 2012)

Tyrion leads the pack, holding his polearm ready.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Nov 29, 2012)

Garadh comes in behind Tyrion, flail ready in case anything attacks.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 29, 2012)

The group moves into the entrance of the large cave. The sun shines through the doorway and the embers of a fire can be seen off to their left. But the rest of the large room is full of shadows and darkness.

OOC: light source? and Perception checks vs Stealth below


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 30, 2012)

Tyrion, before they descended any farther, takes out his ioun stone torch, and casts it in an orbit around his head.  He then uses the light to see into the darkness as best he can.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Dec 8, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> The group moves into the entrance of the large cave. The sun shines through the doorway and the embers of a fire can be seen off to their left. But the rest of the large room is full of shadows and darkness.
> 
> OOC: light source? and Perception checks vs Stealth below




With the light of Tyrion's ioun torch, Garadh peers into the darkness to see what might lie ahead.

(the dice roller seems to be gone... what do we do?)


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 10, 2012)

OOC we'll use Invisible Castle then. Re-rolling stealth 1d20+8 = 12

Please re-roll Perceptions.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Dec 10, 2012)

OK, Perception roll = 10.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 12, 2012)

Perception (1d20+4=10)


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 13, 2012)

Perception: 1d20+4=19


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 14, 2012)

It is no surprise that only Tyrion notices the large bug near a pile of refuse when he walks in the cave. The bug also notices the warrior and his light and springs into action with surprising speed.





​The bug is like some giant tick looking for blood.

[sblock=Tyrion]]Roll INIT if you beat INIT 17 then go head and go. If you don't then go ahead and take your AoO as the tick closes in.

AC:16 HP: 13[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 17, 2012)

Tyrion jumps into action, reacting quicker than the bug

He ready's his massive hammer's swing, striking the bug and dealing a nasty blow

OOC: So, Hit for 20...


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Dec 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


So does the tick act next, and then the rest of us?


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 26, 2012)

OOC: I think we are awaiting GM to post if the thing is still up or not.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 17, 2013)

Wrap up for Ogre in the Rushes:

Started: August 4, 2012 (Enter Tyrion, Korey, Reianne)  http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...n-the-Rushes&p=5983115&viewfull=1#post5983115
giant porcupine fight CR 2 (600xp) http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Rushes/page2&p=6000024&viewfull=1#post6000024
Entrance of Quillian: Septemeber 11th http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Rushes/page3&p=6012880&viewfull=1#post6012880
Exit of Korey: September 11th http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Rushes/page3&p=6012240&viewfull=1#post6012240
Exit of Reianne: September 14th http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Rushes/page3&p=6018147&viewfull=1#post6018147
Entrance of Vanrick: September 27th http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Rushes/page4&p=6022898&viewfull=1#post6022898
Entrance of Garadh: September 27th: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Rushes/page4&p=6023414&viewfull=1#post6023414
Frogs fight CR 1(400xp) http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Rushes/page6&p=6032576&viewfull=1#post6032576
Exit of Vanrick: October 30th http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Rushes/page6&p=6037947&viewfull=1#post6037947
Ogre fight: November 13th http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Rushes/page7&p=6047417&viewfull=1#post6047417
Tick Fight December 17th http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Rushes/page8&p=6061982&viewfull=1#post6061982

If its OK with the judges, I'll consider the 13th of January (per SM's deceleration of a missing HM) the end of the adventure. http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...eview/page22&p=6073078&viewfull=1#post6073078


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 17, 2013)

1) Tyrion (jackslate45) ...............,,,.........Fighter 2
216-331 ~ Starting 1,470 XP, 566.66 EXP, 766.66 EGP, ..1,265 TXP, 1,265 TGP. Goal 3,300 11/11, 115 days, Nov 26th
331-379 ~ Starting 3,301 XP, 133.33 EXP, 133.33 EGP, .,,. 720 TXP,,,,816 TGP. Goal 6,000 15/17, 48 days, end Jan 13th 
Finished gaining 2,685 XP to end at 4,155 XP and +2,981 GP, Leveling to 3rd

2) Korey (DrJest) ...............,,,....,,,,,,,.....Fighter 1
216-255 ~ Starting... 460 XP, 200 EXP, 266.66 EGP, ..273 TXP, 234 TGP. Goal 1,300 7/6, 39 days, end Sept 11th
Finished gaining 473 XP to end at 933 XP and +500.66 GP, Still at Level 1

3) Reianne Estril (Hemera) ........,,,,,,,,,,... Bard 2
216-258 ~ Starting 2,054 XP, 200 EXP, 266.66 EGP, ..462 TXP, 462 TGP. Goal 3,300, 11/11 42 days, end Sept 14th
Finished gaining 662 XP to end at 2,716 XP and +728.66 GP, Still  at Level 2

4) Quillion Barthony (sunshadow21) ..........Cleric 2
255-360 ~ Starting 1,647 XP, 500 EXP, 633.33 EGP, ..1,155 TXP, 1,155 TGP. Goal 3,300, 11/11 105 days, 
360-379 ~ Starting 3,302 XP,....0 EXP,....0.00 EGP, ,,.,.285 TXP,...323 TGP. Goal 6,000, 15/17 19 days, end Jan 13th 
Finished gaining 1,940 XP to end at 3,587 XP and +728.66 GP, Leveling to 3rd

5) Elric Hanson, aka Vanrick (Natshikrak)....Fighter 1
270-303 ~ Starting....... 0 XP, 100 EXP, 100 EGP, ..231 TXP, 198 TGP. Goal 1,300 7/6, 33 days, end Oct 30th
Finished gaining 331 XP to end at 331 XP and +298 GP, Still  at Level 1

6) Garadh (KhisanthtA) ...,.......................Fighter 1
270-379  ~ Starting....... 0 XP, 500 EXP, 633.33 EGP, ..763 TXP, 654 TGP. Goal 1,300 7/6, 109 days, Jan 13th
Finished gaining 1,263 XP to end at 1,263 XP and +1,287.66 GP, Still  at Level 1


Giant Porcupine Fight 1: 200.00 XP, 266.66 gp individual awards
.............Frogs Fight 2: 100.00 XP, 100.00 gp
..............Ogre Fight 3: 266.66 XP, 400.00 gp
...........,...Tick Fight 4: 133.33 XP, 133.33 gp

Tyrion was in all four fights
Korey just the first
Reianne just the first
Quillion the last three
Elric just the second
Garadh the last three

Start date = DOY - 1.  Numbers crunched and APPROVED.
HolyMan receives DMC from August 4th to December 9th = 128 days = 8.96 DMC


----------

